# BASRA | Basra Palace District | Prep



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

*



Client: Basra Governorate
Size: 574,250 m²
Scope: Master Planning/Design & Supervision




















































The Presidential Palace development is a residential, commercial, and touristic and entertainment destination located near the center of the city of Basra and is developed around four presidential palaces, therefore emphasizing on the historical and cultural identity of the city of Basra.

This lively community will provide livable and functional mix of residential neighborhoods, commercial district, retail, 5 Star hotel, a yacht club, an Arabic Souk, and convention and cultural centers all of which are scattered around different pieces of lands connected through meandering lakes and surrounded by large gardens.*
​http://www.dewan-architects.com/work_urban_planning_palace_district.html


----------

